# OOC Spycraft debriefing



## Game Control (May 7, 2002)

We are near the 200 mark so let's use this thread for further comment.  

OOC so anyone can post.

*1st point of order* 

Do you sign in for another adventure?  

*2nd point of order* 

Your PCs are now level 2.  

VP: 
D12 = 6 
D10 = 5
D8   = 4

*3rd point of order* 

I won't bother with XP given the slow pace of an online game.

One might ask: but what of my background?  Three things:

A- When a background show up in a serial, you'll get a free AD.

B- If you successfully resolve your background you will gain more ADs, proportional to the strength of the background and how involved it was in the serial.

C- The background can sometime act as an advantage.  You have an obligation to the NSA?  Perhaps they can return some small favors once in a while.  You have a nemesis?  The enemy of my enemy is my friend: you might get unexpected allies.  etc.

*4th point of order* 

How do you feel about some supernatural and sci-fi stuff in the campaign?  Shadowforce Archer is just around the corner.

I need to know before issuing a casting call.  Will I just look for a replacement to Roman or will I also open a few slots for the new SFA classes?   

*5th point of order*

Give me feedback on what you liked and didn't like.  I'm neither omniscient nor omnipotent and your help is needed to make this game as fun as possible.


----------



## Luddite (May 7, 2002)

1)  I am game for another go around.  

2) Whee....Now to figure out what to spend points on.  we've got some holes, but then we are still fairly green.

3) Sounds fair engouh.  Actualy, considering their usfulness, I would rather have the action die.

4) The SFA looks interesting.  At this point, I don't care one way or the other.   However, I don't think we should go beyond 6 players.  But that is up to you if you want that many agents running around.  It would only be a problem in the "final sceene" when everyone is together again.  Things can get a lilttle slow waiting for actions.

5) Over all I realy enjoyed the game.  I sort of wished we had more time to do more information gathering.  My character is the clue gatherer and analyser.   But when the bullets begin to fly, I duck.  Though I did successfully never fire a shot.  

When we submit our updated characters, you might want to make sure we have a good cross section of skills.  Also if you think that some skill choices will be more useful in the way you intend to run things, then let us know.  (I need to decide how much, if and, Hide and Move Silently I want to get).

-Luddite


----------



## Game Control (May 7, 2002)

Yes, some tip:

Luddite could increase his Hide, Move silently and search skills.  

The Snoop is immensely useful in a B&E scenario; He's even better at neutralizing electronic security device than the Fixer and he's able to thoroughly search the place in half the time.  

The snoop normally can't do the B&E on his own.  No open lock and no ''cat burglar'' skills prevent him from that.  But he can rock at following the fixer in and supporting him.  But of course he only ''rocks'' if he doesn't make as much noise as a rock band when going in. 

Beside, security computers are almost never hooked on the net.  In a really complex MI style operation against a secure building, you'll have no choice but to get inside in order to hack something.

----------------------

Kim should pick up the disguise skill if he wants to become a high level Faceman.  The 3rd level class ability ''quick change'' is totally wasted without it, and the 6th level class ability ''Fake-it'' isn't as useful.

Of course, perhaps Kim doesn't intend to be more than level 1 or 2 as a Faceman. 

Also, Kim is in position to get tons of synergy bonus.  Look them up.

-------------------------------

Ronin made a good move by maxing his intimidate skill.  He should keep doing it; eventually he'll probably be the best at it since not many PC have Intimidate as a class skill (Wlm and Sold).  It'll take a whileto catch up wuth Kim, though.   

For the same reason, I recommend upping the climb skill.  Only the fixer also has climb as a class skill and the soldier has the advantage of double AD on srenght check.  If a plan requires one team member to make a seemingly impossible climb, the soldier is the only class that stand a chance to pull it off.

Also, the team needs a good scondary driver.  The soldier doesn't have a lot of skill points, but he doesn't have a lot of class skill either so Ronin could be it.

And guess which class skill is unique to the soldier?  USE ROPE!  Yeah, baby.  Huh, I'm not suggesting to invest heavily in it.  I'm just pointing it out.

--------------------------------------

Kareem

you know you are one of the few class with disguise as a class skill?  Useful.

Frankly, Kareem has a solid skill selection given his role.  

Escape artist would be cool but you need to invest heavily to make it worth it.  And he hasn't put ranks in handle animal!  Shame on you! 

----------------------------------------

Fox; do you listen when I'm talking to you  (how cheesy can I get?)

Your listen skill is abysmal for a thief.  The landlord could sneak up on you as you are searching his room.  But aside from that you seem to have all the right skills in all the right place for the job so everything's fine.

---------------------------------

Cross train!  Each important skill should have at least two PCs with a lot of ranks in it.


----------



## Game Control (May 7, 2002)

Hey, you should also use this thread for some metagaming speculation on what happened in this serial.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 7, 2002)

I am in... and most likely won't advance too far as a Faceman... might pick up Pointman... not sure... hmmm


----------



## Luddite (May 7, 2002)

Game Control said:
			
		

> *Hey, you should also use this thread for some metagaming speculation on what happened in this serial. *




Where there is something afoot.  Seems like it could be your basic, "release a plauge apon the world and have the cure ready so you can extort the governments, or just profit off being the only supplier of the cure."

As for what happened in this serial...

Gournay was near completion of his part of the plan.  Either the Vaccine/Cure or maybe a "weapons grade" sample of the TB strain was given to Balladur to ship out.  

The African in the Control tower is a mystery.  Unfortunately we have no pictures on him.  Maybe we can get some information about him when we recover the body of Roman.  (I doubt there is more then one mourge in Binga.)  Gournay could tell us, but he is not as easliy bullied as are regular minons.

-Luddite


----------



## Game Control (May 7, 2002)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *I am in... and most likely won't advance too far as a Faceman... might pick up Pointman... not sure... hmmm *




In that case: 

1- Consider a second level in the Faceman class: Cold read is a cool class ability.

2- Yes, you could become a Pointman.  You could also be a candidate to try the new FSA classes.  A Faceman/telepath, anyone? 

Of course, point 2 only applies if we decide to go with some supernatural stuff in the campaign.


----------



## Luddite (May 7, 2002)

Here is the final Sheet for Luddite for level 2

*Name:* Claude Vandermar
*Code Name:* Luddite

*Department:* D-3 "NSA"
*Class/Level:* Snoop 2
*Gender:* Male     *Age:* 32
*Height:* 5'7''    *Weight:* 165 lbs.
*Eyes:* Grey       *Hair:* Dark Brown

*Ability Scores*
Str 10          (+0)
Dex 13          (+1)
Con 12          (+1)
Int 19          (+4)
Wis 14          (+2)
Cha 14          (+2)

*Action Dice:* 3 (1d4)

Class Base Bonuses: Attack: +1, Initiative +1, Defense +2
*Base Budget Points:* 4 _(4:Class)_
*Base Gadget Points:* 4 _(2:Class, +2:Feat)_
*Inspiration:* +4 _(+2:Level, +2:Wis)_
*Education:* +6 _+2:Level, +4:Int)_

*Languages:* English, German, Russian, Araibic, Japanesse

Combat Info
*Initiative:* +2 _(+1:Class, +1ex)_

*Base Melee Attack:* +1 _(+1:BAB)_
*Base Range Attack:* +2 _(+1:BAB, +1ex)_

*Defense:* 13 _(10:Base, +2:Class, +1ex)_
*Vitality:* 14 _(2d8+2 : 9+5)_
*Wounds:* 12

*Fort SV:* +1
*Ref  SV:* +3
*Will SV:* +4

*Feats*
Extra R&D Support (Department)
Mathematical Genius (Level 1)

*Class Features*
Astute (2 for 1 Action die for Int Skills)
Flawless Search
Intuition (1/session)

*Skills*
+6 : Appraise                   _(2:Ranks, +4:Int)_
+4 : Bureaucracy                _(2:Ranks, +2:Cha)_
+13: Computers (*T*)       _(5:Ranks, +4:Int, +2:Math Genius, +1ept, +1:Computer)_
+6 : Concentration              _(4:Ranks, +2:Wis)_
+10: Cryptography (*T*)    _(4:Ranks, +4:Int, +2:Math Genius, +1:Computer)_
+4 : Diplomacy                  _(2:Ranks, +2:Cha)_
+1 : Driver                     _(untrained, +1ex)_
+9 : Electronics                _(4:Ranks, +4:Int, +1ept)_
+4 : First Aid                  _(untrained, +4:Int)_
+6 : Gather Information         _(4:Ranks, +2:Cha)_
+4 : Hide                       _(3:Ranks, +1ex)_
+2 : Languages                  _(untrained, +2:Wis)_
+5 : Listen                     _(3:Ranks, +2:Wis)_
+6 : Mechanics                  _(2:Ranks, +4:Int)_
+4 : Move Sliently              _(3:Ranks, +1ex)_
+8 : Read Lips                  _(4:Ranks, +4:Int)_
+7 : Search                     _(3:Ranks, +4:Int)_
+4 : Sense Motive               _(2:Ranks, +2:Cha)_
+6 : Spot                       _(4:Ranks, +2:Wis)_
+7 : Surveillence               _(5:Ranks, +2:Wis)_
+4 : Hobby (Billards)           _(2:Ranks, +2:Wis)_

Notes:
*T* : Threat 19-20

*Personal Items*  (Personal Budget - 54 BP)

Laptop Computer (+1 Power)              (5 lb)
Acoustic Unit Implant Bug Dectecor

13BP, Pistol, Service 9x19mm            (3 lb)
1 BP, | 1 Box Military Ball
2 BP, | Laser sight

5 BP, Trendy Clothes                    (5 lb)
5 BP, Electronics Kit                   (10 lb)
2 BP, Evidence Kit                      (5 lb)
8 BP, Professional Camera               (3 lb)
3 BP, | IR Filter Lens                  (1 lb)
5 BP, | Super Telephoto Lens            (1 lb)
2 BP, | Tripod                          (5 lb)
1 BP, | 1 Professional grade film roll
2 BP, Micro-Tape Recorder               (.1 lb)

2 BP, Headset Radio                     (.5 lb)
3 BP, | Encryption

Total Weight: 39.6 lbs.


*Background:* Obligation 2 points : NSA

Contacts and Allies

*Jeff Neilan:* _(Ally)_ 2 free favor checks (information) per season

+15 for info that directly involves France
+10 for Europe
+ 5 for the rest of the world

*Jeff Neilan:* _(Contact)_ +2 on all information favor checks. Stacks with class bonus.


[ EDIT1: Went back to Professional film camera.  I can pick up a digital one in mission budget. ]
[ EDIT2: Adjusted new skill points ]
[ EDIT3: Finalized and made sheet, Nice]

-Luddite


----------



## Tokiwong (May 7, 2002)

Game Control said:
			
		

> *
> 
> In that case:
> 
> ...




The telepath sounds cool... taking a second level in Faceman for now and using 2 points to purchase a background, Romance-Lana


----------



## Codename: GhostFox (May 7, 2002)

Just some putting down some thoughts about GhostFox's skill set. I will post an updated version of the skills and gear later on today with the final skill and budget point allocations.

I read you FIVE by FIVE, Control. I'll definitely sink 2 or 3 points into Listen. 

I will also sink 1 point for each of GhostFox's bread-and-butter skills: Move Silently, Hide, Jump and Tumble. The synergy bonuses will help a lot. I know it sounds munchkiney but I'm just trying to optimize my character's strengths. And with the tough to beat DCs that we encounter, every bit helps.

She could also use a point into a couple of these skills: electronics, search, spot and open lock.

The bulk of her personal gear will remain the same - I'll remove a couple of items and replace them with some other stuff. Perhaps the knife and binoculars can be purchased as part of the mission budget instead. Don't really want to buy a lot of surveillance gear for her personal stuff because she isn't trained in survaillance anyway. 

*BUT* IMO, surveillance is a valuable skill for any agent. Surveillance isn't a class skill for Fixer's and it's for Trained use only. Luddite is pretty capable with surveillance and one of other surveillance agents is gone (Roman - may he rest in peace). 
Do you think it would help if I put in 2 or 4 skill points in Surveillance to buy 1 or 2 ranks? 

I have 10 skill points to work with and I will have just enough to boost listen and the other bread-and-butter B&E skills.

I put 2 ranks into Languages during chargen, that didn't come into play but this time around hopefully that might come in handy sometime.

Also weak on the profession skills - a decent cover is a must. She could always pose as a "security consultant" but that's usually a dead giveaway for "covert operative". I suppose a decent cover is better than none, and at least she is sticking to something she knows. 

Will also post more comments later.


----------



## Game Control (May 7, 2002)

Codename: GhostFox said:
			
		

> *
> I will also sink 1 point for each of GhostFox's bread-and-butter skills: Move Silently, Hide, Jump and Tumble. The synergy bonuses will help a lot. I know it sounds munchkiney but I'm just trying to optimize my character's strengths.
> 
> --------------------
> ...




1- Not munchkiny at all.

2- Actually, Surveillance isn't a problem even with the loss of Roman.  It is a wheelman class skill and Kareem is competent in it (+5 at the moment).


----------



## Game Control (May 7, 2002)

double post


----------



## Luddite (May 7, 2002)

One thing I am realizing is that I realy wont have the skill spread I want untill level 4 or so.  I originaly though of being the "behind the sceenes" type of snoop.  But now I realized I need to put some points in more "field" orient skills.  

My character was computer jockey before this.  So that is why no Hide or Move Silently to begin with.

As for SFA, it looks interesting.  And most likely it will have things that I will want to add to my character.  I would not mind some more toys.  Though it would not be "in character" for Luddite to get any cyber implants or Chemical Treatments, but external gadgets are fine.

-Luddite


----------



## Game Control (May 7, 2002)

Luddite, I think I count 13 new skill points.  You should have 12/level.


----------



## Codename: GhostFox (May 7, 2002)

I like being difficult so I'll be long-winded and I'll do this backwards... 

And this is going to be loooong, so grab your favorite caffeinated beverage - you're going to need it to stay awake! 

Some things may sound like a harsh criticisms, but the post is not meant to offend. Better tales of adventure and daring can be told once the GM knows the players a little bit better and vice versa. 

We'll start with the good news first:

*Feedback:*
Most of my comments are coming from a certain perspective: _If it's not fun, then we're doing something wrong._

_WOW!_ Despite some rough moments, I thoroughly enjoyed the serial. I found myself constantly coming back to the forums to read the posts and updates. I was also eager to participate even to the point about daydreaming about the game from time to time! 

Kudos to Control for putting this together.

I think there were some false assumptions and miscommunication that caused frustration at times. I assumed that we had more time to do some legwork, surveillance and other homework before the Team came down on the baddies like a ton of bricks. But the reality was time was the hidden enemy

Control was (half)joking about taking out the players - and I may have been a little peeved about that. I wasn't sure if Control was trying to set up an adversarial and competitive relationship between the GameMaster and the players. I find that this can be detrimental since it promotes bad metagaming. The players treat characters are like action figures and the decisions are always tactical and cold, with no soul or color to the characters. The players are afraid to anything "wrong" and the characters are flawless and NEVER make mistakes. It becomes boring really quickly when one plays an agent that doesn't make blunders from time to time or the character that doesn't have weaknesses. 

I know that our Control delights and specializes in exploiting errors and weaknesses. We have seen this in the recent serial. But at least we are given a chance to climb out of the whole we dug ourselves. And we took the well deserved share of lumps and bruises. If Control really wanted to off the characters and piss everyone off, then it could verily been much worse than lumps and bruises.

Now I understand that the _"I'm out to get you"_ attitude *wasn't* born out of malice or the sadistic DM syndrome. Control doesn't want complacent players. This is a good thing. 

Control wants to game with players and characters that are smart. He wants players who actively contribute to the story. Keep moving or die. Take the initiative or you'll find the hellhounds breathing down your neck!

I would also like to see more situations and adventures that are crafted around the character's skills and history. Players can be a shallow lot sometimes *wink* I know I can be.  Give the characters a chance to shine and show off their particular specialties. The players love that.

Once again, this responsibility doesn't solely rest on the GC's shoulders. Let us say that "Point B" is that cool event or encounter where the character can make a special contribution. The players must not assume that the GC will just lead them down the path from Point A to Point B. The players must figure out where point B is!  

By the same token, it would be great if the players can also get to Point B by some other method. Sure, the players may drop the ball sometimes but there are times when the players want the ball - let them run with it!

Let me back up and say something again: players *will* drop the ball. This is an observation having both GMed and played. Often it can be painfully obvious to the Control what goes on, especially when the GC has a better grasp of the bigger picture. The baddies found out we were staying at the lodge - but the players had no chance to cover their tracks since we had no choice BUT to stay at the lodge. The Binga recon team was dead in the water - there were things we wanted to try but all the wells came up dry. Perhaps a little nudge and a little carrot may be in order to get things moving. That was frustrating - doubly frustrating because this dragged on for a couple of days. The lesson here is also for the players: 
1. Pay more attention to what the GC says. Read between the lines. There's a Signal in the midst of all that "noise"
2. Don't give up too easily.
3. If you get a bloody nose, hit back hard and run away!

Enough of that. Moving on to other GOOD things:
I like how there was more than one thread and how Control handled it (though it may have been tough at times). This is very cinematic and can be effective if you know how to use it. The heroes in the Star Wars movies were often split up and each group had their share of (mis)adventures.

Speaking of movies, I found it refreshing that Control let the character's do cinematic things just as long as it fit the genre, even if it meant stretching the rules at times. This was evident in combat when combat was fast and loose. I liked that. Especially when the encounters take a more narrative, colorful tone rather than making the events an exercise in die rolling and rules juggling. Once again, I really like it when Control gave the players and characters opportunities to do something really exciting. 

The pictures were a nice touch. The maps were great and helped me get a better grip on the tactical situation.

All in all, the series has been a great ride. I would do this again...

*Backgrounds:* Action dice are excellent idea. Now I'm seriously considering sacrificing a couple of skill points for a background.

*XP and Levelling up:* Great!

On an unrelated note and just to be a pain, a few "lessons learned" while going through the serial:
* Be at the right place, at the right time, doing the right things.
* Carpe diem! Sieze opportunity by the throat and plant a dirty kick where it hurts! Time can be the hidden enemy. 
* Time can be your friend. Given time you will get to know your character and the rest of the team members.
* OOC Communication. Talk things through - let your fellow players know what you're thinking. This will also give the GC insight into what you plan on doing.

And the bad news in a bit...


----------



## Luddite (May 7, 2002)

Game Control said:
			
		

> *Luddite, I think I count 13 new skill points.  You should have 12/level. *




Actully, the number of ranks were correct, my +SP notes had a bogus entry for spot.  It will currently remain at 4 Ranks while I bring search and listen up.

-Luddite


----------



## Luddite (May 7, 2002)

More thoughts on the whole thing.

Like any new game with new players and GM, figuring out expectations and the personalities of everyone is always a trick.  So some of the problems will be "solved" as we continue to play.

One thing that sort of bugs me is the number of "Combats" in the serial.  Below is a list of the threads and which ones had Combats and or Chases.

Mission Breifing

ACT I : Harare
  1) Gearing Up
  2) The Afircan Dream (Combat/Chase)
  3) Regrouping

ACT II : Binga
  1) Road to Binga (Combat/Chase)
  2) Medecin Sans Frontiere (Combat)
  3) The Lion's Share

ACT III : Finale
  1) Shoot out at the warehouse (Combat)

Now for the first and last combat, we sort of controled the action.  For the middle ones, we were jumped.  I was hoping for some more "investigation" sceenes.  But that may just be the nature of this serial.

One thing which we should do in the future is use the OOC threads.  Some things we thought were a good idea, in fact blew up in our face.  But that may be from under estimating our enemy.  

-Luddite


----------



## Kareem_Amirr (May 8, 2002)

Kareem “Taxi” Amirr		Action Dice: 3d4 
Wheelman 2 		Home Office d0

Strength:	14	+2
Dexterity:	17	+3
Constitution:	14	+2
Intelligence:	14	+2
Wisdom:	12	+1
Charisma:	13	+1

Inspiration: +3 	(+2 Level, +1 Wis)
Education: +4		(+2 Level, +2 Int)

Languages: English, Arabic, and Spanish

Vitality:		22	
Wounds:		14
Defense: 		14	(+10 Base, +3 Dex, +1 Class)

Saves:
Fortitude: 	+2 	(+2 Con)
Reflex:		+6	(+3 Base, +3 Dex)	
Will:		+1	(+1 Wis)

Initiative: 	+4 	(+3 Dex, +1 Class)

Attacks:
Unarmed +4 (+2 Base, +2 Str)		Threat 20, Error1
D3+2 subdual

.45 ACP Target Pistol +5 (+3 Dex, +2 Base, +1 Pistol) 		Threat 19-20, Error 1
D10+2 MilitaryBall	Range 30ft Increments
*Laser Sight: +2 Attack w/in 50 ft.
-4 to Listen
















Skills:
Class Skills: Balance, Bluff, Boating, Craft, Demolitions, Disguise, Driver, Escape Artist, Handle Animal, Intimidate, Jump, Mechanics, Open Locks, Perform, Pilot, Profession, Sense Motive, Sport, Spot, Surveillance, Survival, Swim

Bluff +6		(5 Ranks, +1 Cha)
Boating +7		(3 Ranks, +3 Dex, +2 Feat)
Driver +9		(5 Ranks, +3 Dex, +2 Feat)
Mechanics +6		(5 Ranks, +2 Int)
Open Locks +7		(4 Ranks, +3 Dex)
Pilot +7			(3 Ranks, +3 Dex, +2 Feat)
Sense Motive +5	(4 Ranks, +1 Wis)
Spot +6		(5 Ranks, +1 Wis)
Surveillance +6	(5 Ranks, +1 Wis)
Swim +3		(1 Rank, +2 Str)

Abilities: 
Custom Ride (4 GP), Lucky, Daredevil, Kick Start 1/session

Feats: 
Speed Demon-+2 Boating, Driver, and Pilot. Threat Ranges for these Skills increase to 19-20

One Hand on the Wheel…-Maneuver check penalties for attempting another action while driving/boating/piloting decrease from –6 to –2



Gadgets (1 GP)





















Personal Budget: 	49 BP 	(45 Base+4 Class)

.45 ACP Target Pistol			25 BP
.45 ACP Ammunition, 50		1 BP
Shoulder Holster
Laser Sight				2 BP
Suppressor				2 BP
Average Clothing			1 BP
Cell Phone
Headset Radio				2 BP
Lockpicking Kit			4 BP
Mechanics Kit				4 BP
Maglite				1 BP

(7 BP to spare.)




Mission Budget:  2d4 +4+mission bonus


----------



## Tokiwong (May 8, 2002)

*Hung Ji Kim*
*Codename:* Tokiwong “Toki” for short and it means Rabbit King or “Rabbit”
*Faceman 2*
*Nationality:* Korean
*Age:* 26
*Height:* 5’10”
*Weight:* 176 lbs.
*CR:* 2
*Department:* Power Brokerage (O-1) 
*STR* 10
*DEX* 14
*CON* 12
*INT* 14
*WIS* 16
*CHA* 18
*Action Dice:* 3 (1d4)
*Wounds:* 12 
*Vitality:* 17
*Speed:* 30 feet
*Initiative:* +4
*Defense:* +2
*Total Defense:* 13 (Tuxedo Liner +1, Dexterity +2; DR 2)
*Base Attack Bonus:* +1
*Saving Throws:* FORT +3; REF +2; WILL +5
*Attack:* +4 9x19mm Target Pistol (1d10; +6 within 50 feet)
*Special Qualities:* Adaptable, Linguist +2, Department bonus of +1 to Diplomacy and Intimidate checks, Starting Faceman Feats, +6 BP for Personal Budget, +2 BP for Mission Budget, +1 GP for Gadget Budget, Cold Read 1/session
*Languages:* English, Korean, Japanese, German, Latin, French, Arabic (Modern)
*Skills:* Bluff (5) +11, Diplomacy (5) +18*, Intimidate (2) +11*, Gather Information (5) +9, Cultures (5) +8, Innuendo (4) +8/+10**, Spot (4) +7, Sense Motive (5) +10*, Language (1) +4 
*Synergy Bonuses
**Send or receive/intercept messages
*Feats:* The Look, Persuasive, 
*Personal Budget Equipment:* Bundle A, 9x19mm Target Pistol, 50 Military-Ball bullets, First-Aid Kit, Mirrored Sunglasses, 1 Designer Suit, Silencer, Laser-Sight, Headset Radio (Encrypted), Binoculars 
*Description:* Bright lights, clean offices, dirty little secrets that is the meat and drink of Hung Ji Kim.  A thorough student of the South Korean Political machine, he is canny, smart, and very persuasive.  He is handsome and for a Korean relatively tall and suave.  He never looks out of place and his disarming smile and gentle candor can get him just about anything… just about…  He is smart not brilliant, but definitely smart, and witty and knowledgeable of the social climes of the world.  He finds physical violence to be a necessity only if there is no other option… but in the end he is a team player, and always there for his friends, or at least those he can trust.  He makes it a sport to seduce women, and finds that to be one of his favorite activities, when he isn’t working under his cover as a model.

Kim is slim for his build and muscular, lean and cut.  He has a killer smile and dark hair with the tips highlighted blonde.  He usually wears high fashion and tends to be clean-cut and very pricey.  But being a sociable fellow he get casual with the best.  His face is slim and lean and frames his almond colored eyes well.  He stands at 5’ 10” and is rather tall for a Korean born male.  Though his accent is invisible and he can speak a variety of languages with unnerving skill.  His voice is silken and deep, to put it bluntly, the women love him.  And Kim can’t get enough of them.

Despite his cosmopolitan attitude, Kim is pretty traditional in many regards, he is proud of his heritage and his country.  He has a very distinct distaste for Communism and North Korea, and if there is anything he hates, he would hate the regime immensely.  He has family in the North that he has never seen, outside of old pictures, and he pities the conditions they live under.  In many ways the state of affairs in his country got him involved in the espionage lifestyle.  He wants to remove Communism in all of its forms, remove threats to democracy, and hopefully reunite his country one day.  At the moment he is satisfied with the work he has done and enjoys the lifestyle, he gets to travel and he loves to see the world… and the women that populate it…

*Background:* Romance with Lana Gauthier, met on his last mission to find Dr. Gournay... now the two have started a little romance... well a lot of romance.. though Kim's old habits can get him into trouble he has been faithful so far... (2 points)

*Used a skill point to add French as a language


----------



## Tokiwong (May 8, 2002)

*Yeah I likey*

Justa  quick question with my Diplomacy the synergy bonuses from Bluff, Sense Motive, and Cultures all stack correct...


----------



## Game Control (May 8, 2002)

Yes, it all stack.

BTW Language is a skill.  By learning french you just put a rank in the language skill.  Sometime you can do language check to see if you understant the gist of a sentence spoken in a language you do not know.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 8, 2002)

Game Control said:
			
		

> *Yes, it all stack.
> 
> BTW Language is a skill.  By learning french you just put a rank in the language skill.  Sometime you can do language check to see if you understant the gist of a sentence spoken in a language you do not know. *




Noted and changed... overall i think the serial went well... I would have liked more social situations that is where Kim shines but it was a blast... and I even got to act all gunbunny like.... though it bit me in the arse later on... good thing Kareem pulled through...


----------



## Game Control (May 8, 2002)

Okay so Luddite feels there was too much fights.  I was going for a James Bond level of action/stealth so I figured we were on target.  What do the others feel about it?

But I would add that most fights were a reaction to your actions and not an integral part of my adventure design.  In fact, I hadn't scripted any specific fight in this adventure, just set up things so that a certain amount of action was likely.  And admitedly I was hawking for an opportunity to have my villains spring into action.

I ''scripted'' the fact that Neilan was going to get hit on the agent's first night in Harare.  This was happening whether you went to the bar or not.  He was supposed to be shot on his way home.  I seized the opportunity afforded by Kim's 1 to have some fun and decided that the soldier would fear interference and rush the hit.

As for the the fight in Binga, I explained in detail why it happened in the previous OOC thread.  I ''scripted'' the nature of the opposition and their motivations but what happened was simply a chain reaction, not something I had planned in details.  

-----------------

Fox; from your post I get...

1 - Communication problem and differing assumptions:  

I guess we'll have to use these OOC thread even more to avoid these problems.

2- Antagonistic GC:  

Well, perhaps a little.  I'm not really gunning for your head.  But I don't fudge dice rolls and I don't fudge much on my ''script''.

Kareem getting shot down is an example of ''no dice fudge'': he almost got killed because I got lucky with my attacks and dmg rolls.

Gournay immediately ''making'' Luddite is an example of ''No script fudge''.  I hope you realize by know that Gournay was much more craftier and paranoid than you gave him credit for.  He was ''scripted'' that way, that's all. 

But during the fight in the pub where the team was cornered by soldiers, I could have hit you with twice as many goons given the proximity of the barrack and the amount of soldiers I had ''scripted in''.  Laying off some of those soldiers is an example of a ''Let's not slaughter the whole party'' script fudging.

On the upside, I don't fudge when you roll well and I do very little to none script fudging if the PCs start to walk all over the opposition through clever tactics and luck.

So that's where I stand on this issue.

3- Tailor a few encounter to allow individual PC to show their strenght.

Okay, I'll try to keep this in mind.


----------



## Luddite (May 8, 2002)

I am not sure I would say there were too many fights.  I would rather say there were not enough "investigation" sceens.  

The fights in Binga realy come down to seriously under estimating Gournay.  I went back and read some of the older threads.  The Hints and clues were there.  So I just chalk it up to Agent (and player) inexperience.   

Maybe I will watch a James Bond Film tonight.  I have been watching Avengers (Black and White episodes) which only have one show down at the end.  And half the time it is a battle of wits.

I think we all should state our plans in OOC threads (or in the post itself it pertains to that action)  In this game, what we think is obvious may not be to the reader.  (Namely GC, since he is the one that has to interpet the actions and figure out the results. )

The Fight at the warehouse brings up another issue.  Even with the maps, some times it is not realy clear what we are able to do.  Case in point.  When  Ronin wanted to throw his grenade, he needed three half actions.  Instead of picking which two of the three he did, it would of been better to tell him that was not possilbe and offer suggestions and let him edit his actions.  

I know you did what you did to speed things along, but it sometimes feels that were are bumbiling along.   

(Granted, He should get Quick Draw feat, but that will wait till next level)

On a different note....

A few of us have ablities that are now 1/Session.  What are we defining as one Session?  Would it be the Whole Serial, would it be a few sceenes or an Act of a Serial?

Also will Jeff Nelian be avaible to us next time?  Also does that mean if I use an Action die for an Information Favor Check, I get +4 and Ghost will get +2?  

-Luddite


----------



## Codename: GhostFox (May 8, 2002)

*GhostFox 2.0*

I've made my skill point allocations (see the Skill section below for changes). I've opted to forego increasing the Move Silently skill this time around (a +9 isn't THAT bad after all) so I can invest TWO points in a a background: Hunted - by Chinese criminal syndicate. If you look at GhostFox's history, there is a part where she was employed by a crime boss. Well, needless to say, bridges were burned. Perhaps a sibling of the crime boss or an underling is out for payback and building up their own criminal syndicate. This is probably a Chinese crime syndicate - that's where GhostFox learned Cantonese. This background could a LONG-TERM Mission for GhostFox to take down this newly sprouted Hydra's head - she has to protect certain secrets/friends/assets - the GC already has the lowdown on this.

*Name:* Natalia Fiore 
*Codename:* GHOSTFOX 
*Class/Level:* FIXER 2
*Department*D-4: Urban Assault
*Gender:* Female *Age:* 25 
*Height:* 115 lbs *Weight:* 5'6" 
*Eyes:* Brown *Hair*: Brown 
*Background:* Smoke and Mirrors. There are many instances when the pieces of the puzzle don't quite meld together into a neat, coherent whole. Foster parents raised Natalia. In her late teens, Natalia became a member of paramilitary group. (The exact details of this group have yet to be determined... something along the lines of Greenpeace: fulfilling noble goals but sometimes resorts to extra-legal means to achieve their aims). Some considered this group a radical, violent terrorist cell. Trained as a covert entry specialist and backup shooter. 

Through analysis of surveillance documents, it is also assumed that she may have had some previous or present ties to organized crime. At one point, Miss Fiore was in the employ of a big-time crime boss. However, it is unclear how Natalia seems to have escaped the crackdown and convictions that followed her tour-of-duty with the crime group. 

Later on, Miss Fiore was suspected of several art thefts, though official reports never mentioned her by name nor was she charged for any crimes. 

Prior to her involvement with the Foundation, she was a black bag operative for the NSA(?) and occasionally contracted out to other black ops outfits such as the CIA's operations directorate, etc. 

Somewhat troubled by her "tainted" past, she wants to put her skills and her life to doing good and helping others. GHOSTFOX accepted the invitation to join the Foundation - the agency's activities provide her with a perfect springboard for pursuing her noble, Robin-Hoodesque goals. 

*Role within the Team:*GHOSTFOX is the "hand" of the group. GHOSTFOX gets into the *hard-to-reach places* ... (go ahead, laugh, pun FULLY intended) where the team needs a physical presence to accomplish the mission: breaking and entering for the purpose of planting bugs and false-evidence, circumventing anti-eavesdrop devices, altering and returning stolen items without being detected. Though not a computer specialist the team may need her skills to get into isolated computer systems. GHOSTFOX can also work in tandem with a technical or mechanical expert to carry out sabotage missions. Working with the team's pointman and faceman, GHOSTFOX can help with field logistics and procure travel documents, tickets, ammunition, and the necessities of life. 

*Ability Scores* 
Str: 13 (+1) 
Dex: 17 (+3) Base 15-2(D-4 Dept Modifier) 
Con: 12 (+1) 
Int: 15 (+2) Base 17-2(D-4 Dept Modifier) 
Wis: 12 (+1) 
Cha: 14 (+2) 

*Action Dice*: 3 (1d4)

*Inspiration check:* +3
*Education check:* +4

Class Bonuses: Base Attack Bonus: +1, Initiative Bonus: +1, Defense bonus +2 

Combat Info
*Initiative:* +4 _+1:Class+3ex_

*Melee Attack:* +2 _+1:BAB+1:Str_
*Ranged Attack: +4 * _+1:BAB+3ex_ 
	+1 Feat: Point Blank Shot

*Defense*: 15 (10:Base+2:Class+3ex)
*Vitality Points* (2d8+2): 14 VP (9+5)
*Wound Points:* 12 WP 

--- 
*SAVES*
*Fortitude* +2 (+1) Total FORT Save: *+3*
*Reflex* +3 (+3) Total REF Save: *+6* 
*Willpower* +0 (+1) Total Will Save: *+1* 

*Budget Points:* 52
*Mission Budget:* (2*(2d4))+2
*Gagdet Pt Bonus:* 2 

*Special Talents:* 
+1 Dept bonus to Spot and Hide 
+1 to attack rolls when attacking during Ready action 

*Special Abilities:* 
*Dextrous*: Roll two action dice instead of one for DEX skills.
*Procure*: Requesition items in the field, at cost.
*Evasion*: No Damage on REF Save.

*LEVEL 2 SKILL POINT ALLOCATION*
Base 8+2:Int bonus = 10 Skill Points
+3 Listen, +1 Jump, +1 Tumble, +1 Hide,+1 Search, +1 Spot
+2 Background

*SKILLS* 
! Trained only 

Appraise (Int) 3=1+2 
Balance (Dex) 6=3+3 
Bluff (Cha) 4=2+2 
Boating (Dex) 3=0+3 
Climb (Str) 4=3+1 
!Craft (Int) 2=0+2 
!Demolitions (Int) 4=2+2 
Driver (Dex) 3=0+3 
Electronics (Int) 6=4+2 
Escape Artist (Dex) 4=1+3 
Forgery (Int) 2=0+2 
Hide (Dex) 11***=*5*+3+1ept Bonus +2:Stealthy Feat    
Hobby (Wis) 1=0+1 
Innuendo (Wis) 1=0+1 
Jump (Str) 8=*5*+1+2:Synergy Bonus (Tumble) 
!Knowledge (Int)2=0+2 
Languages (Wis) 3=2+1 
Listen (Wis) 4=*3*+1
Move Silently (Dex) 9=4+3+2:Stealthy Feat 
!Open Lock (Dex) 7=4+3 
!Profession (Wis) 1=0+1 
Search (Int) 4=*2*+2 
!Sleight of Hand(Dex) 3=0+3 
Spot (Wis) 4=*2*+1+1ept Bonus 
! Tumble (Dex) 10***=*5*+3+2:Synergy Bonus (Jump)

**Specials:*
*Tumble:* 5+ Ranks
+2 synergy bonus to Hide when bypassing certain security sensors 
+1 dodge Defense bonus when fighting Defensively;
+2 dodge Defense bonus when using Total Defense

*BACKGROUNDs*: 2 PTS Long Term Mission or Hunted

*Languages*: English, Italian, Cantonese, Spanish, German

*Feats:* 
Armor Proficiency (Light) 
Weapon Group Proficiency (Hurled, Melee, Handgun, Rifle) 
D-4 Dept Bonus Feat: Point Blank Shot 
Stealthy: Bonus to Hide and Move Silent skills. Increased Threat range. 

*GEAR:* 
Budget Pts: 52

25 BP, +Bundle C+ (1 set plainclothes, 1 set camouflage fatigues, All-weather lighter, Cell-phone, 10 chemical lightsticks, 5-day supply of field rations ,digging/entrenching tool, GPS receiver (hand-held), 2 tactical radios, 9x19mm service pistol + silencer  +100 bullets)

---- Holster 
2 BP, Laser Sight for pistol
3 BP, Climbing kit 
4 BP, Lockpicking kit 
8 BP, Night Vision Goggles 
5 BP, Electronics Kit 
2 BP, Snoop Spray 
2 BP, Garrote
1 BP, Binoculars

_Gear Changes: Removed knife (3 BP), added Garrote (2 BP), added laser sight (2 BP)_


----------



## Game Control (May 8, 2002)

Luddite said:
			
		

> *A few of us have ablities that are now 1/Session.  What are we defining as one Session?  Would it be the Whole Serial, would it be a few sceenes or an Act of a Serial?*




Under normal circumstances, 1 serial = 1 session.

Yes, Neilan will be available for the next serial.  Any bonus he grants to information check stacks with everything else.


----------



## Game Control (May 8, 2002)

Ghost:  That's a nice ''Character sheet'' you've crafted.  It looks clean and well organized.

Background:  Let's not get hung up on a title for your background.  They're after you and you want to take them down.  I'm sure I can work something around this.

I'm already making sure that at least one background is involved in the next serial.  If everyone keep coming up with backgrounds, I might have to craft a one-shot adventure solely on a background between two seasons.


----------



## Luddite (May 8, 2002)

On a completly un-realated note....

AEG has just opened up there own forums for Spycraft/Shadowforce Archer.

http://www.alderac.com/forum/index.php

The have a In-Character Forum as well.  Considering the stablity of these forums, do we want to move over there for the next Serial?

-Luddite


----------



## Game Control (May 8, 2002)

Excellent Idea.

http://www.alderac.com/forum/viewtopic.php?topic=62&forum=17


----------



## Luddite (May 8, 2002)

BTW you may want to put the link to the Table of contents page on the AEG site so people there can see how the first serial went.

-Luddite


----------

